# Amplificador de 400 WRMS, 8 Ohms



## broka

que tal amigos, pues quiero construir un amplificador de 400 watts en rms con una carga de 8 ohms, tengo algunos diagramas de un amplificador de 200 watts en rms con una carga de 8ohms, que yo mismo he construido y funcionan perfectamente,  es para hacer mi aporte en el foro, pues quien me puede con un buen amplificador de 400 WATTS EN RMS CON UNA CARGA DE 8 OHMS?


----------



## Dano

Busca en el post DIAGRAMAS AMPLIFICADORES que hizo luciperro que ahi hay unos cuantos diagramas probados y talvez alguno te sirva


----------



## broka

ya busque, pero ando buscando este tipo de amplificador, saludos


----------



## Dano

Integrados STK de 400 watts no conozco pero talvez podrias conseguir dos de 200 watts y ponerlos en brige


----------



## broka

mm sabes como ponerlos en modo BRIDGE??


----------



## Dano

Primero tendrias que conseguir dos stk de 200 watts pero que amplifiquen solo un canal ( rl canal positivo + ) luego a uno de los integrados le conectas la entrada a tierra este sera el circuito que amplifique el polo negativo del parlante. Despues con el otro circuito lo conectas comun, osea la entrada del circuito va a se la entrada normal de audio y la salida del circuito va a alimentar la entrada positiva del parlante


Un ejemplo: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm


----------



## broka

bueno ,pero tendrias algun diagrama para dejarlo mas claro, de hecho tengo 2 stk de 200 watts.,¡¡¡???


----------



## Dano

Me podrias pasar el modelo del integrado??


----------



## tecnicdeso

Una potencia como la que estas hablando, en dos C.I,  es demasiado. Busca en transistores o etapas de diseño mosfet, ya que los C.I. son muy delicados. Un pequeño calenton o una pequeña variacion en la carga y te haran fumillo.


----------



## maxi1330

son reales reales los 200w?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

es increible el merengue que se arma con los w.

Empesemos con el optimismo del fabricante con respecto al desempeño de su IC. 
Sequimos con el optimismo o pesimismo del diseñador del circuito.
Despues con el pesimismo u optimismo del armador.
Tambien esta el optimismo del vendedor
Y por ultimo la confusion del comprador ( rms - pmpo - w reales -Rms p/p - rms 10% tdh- Hi fi- hi end- dyn - ) jajajaja

O sea que mas o menos seria  : (w Fabricante +- w diseñador+- w armador + w vendedor)/w RMS

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Muiy divertida la forma en que t refieres a ese tema, pero... es un tema serio, el tema de los engaños a los consumidores es una estafa!, pero cada cual atiende su negocio.

en realidad, y basandose en el datasheet original de la empresa que lo fabrica, la potencia referida como potencia máxima es la maxima potencia de salida real que posee el circuito en plenas condiciones: el voltaje especificado, la resistencia de carga o impedancia, el voltaje de la señal de entrada, etc.
luego los fabricantes colocan la potencia en RMS que no esta muy defasada de la real, pero si es mayor a la que puede entregar.

yo t recomiendo que para etapas de alta potencia, de mas de 200 watts, utilices MOSFET, o configuraciones darlington en cuasicomplementario, con muchos transistores de alta potencia trabajando juntos, se consigue una muy buena potencia, con muy baja distorcion porque esa configuracion de etapa de salida es de alta fidelidad.


----------



## luiselelectronico

Por ahi en el foro hay una etapa de salida para el STK4048 que asegura poder conectarle un parlante al amplificador de 2 ohms haciendo que tengas unos 400WRMS. Si lo deseas realizar hazlo pero con el STK4050V que es mas potente. Pero bueno sera mejor que nuestros compañeros den su opinion por que a lo mejor yo no este en lo incorrecto pero lo que es cierto es de que el STK4050V es un amplificador excelente con una disotorsion total del 0.08%, claro trabajandolo con 8 ohms, y yo te lo garantizo por que tengo armado este amplificador y apesar de que por ahora lo alimento a 30VDC con fuente partida se escuha muy bien y esta totalmente frio como si ni estuviera funcionando, de seguro si lo alimentara con los respectivos voltages sonaria totalmente bien. Saludos a todos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

eso no es real amigo luiselectronico.

para el amigo que pide el amplificador en bridge, aqui le poste una imagen de como trabajan dos tda en bridge.
a lo mejor con un poco de esfuerzo y leer el datasheet del stk, se dara cuenta de que las patitas de salida de los tda y stk y de los amplificadore integrados, a menudo se llaman de similar forma y es porque trabajan tambien de forma similar.

este esquema a lo mejor t ayuda a conectar en puente (brigde) dos stk y obtener buena potencia.


----------



## luiselelectronico

Segun yo lo de modo bridge si se puede realizar pero los integrados se calentarian demasiado y mas los STK que son circuitos muy delicados y en algunos casos corren el riesgo de destruirse. Yo aconsejaria mejor armar otro amplificador de transistores mas potente por que yo no arriesgaria un circuito que vale mucho. Tengo entendido que si conectas un parlante de 8 ohms con esta configuracion es como si estuviera uno de 4 ohms. Es cierto?


----------



## DJ DRACO

NO, a lo mejor lo que leiste o entendistemal es:
si se coloca un solo amplificador la salida es de 4 ohms, pero si se colcoan 2 en puente la carga debera ser de 8 ohms.
eso es asi para estabilizar las impedancias de ambos amplificador y evitar precisamente que se recaliente algo.
yo no lo haria, ni siquiera arriesgaria, porque no consigo los integrados.
jejeje
nos vemos.


----------



## luiselelectronico

Ahora entiendo muchas gracias DJ DRACO.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, como dice el amigo maxi, si son reales los 200w, no se te a quemado el stk,si te trabaja a 4ohm sin echar humo,si es asi meinteresa,y en cuanto a lmodo bridge,es necesario que el integrado solo amplifique un canal,si el integrado es para estereo nolo puedoponer en bridge?.


----------



## tupolev

Hola broka, puedes construir este de 500 w a 8 ohm. ó necesariamente tiene que ser de 400 w.

Saludos


----------



## manutek

Hola camarada TuPoLeV

Impresionante la potencia, una consultita, como se ajustarian los preset que tiene?


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola. El pote de 10k es para bias (polarizacion) son 30mA y el pote de 200 es de ajuste de offset para menor de 10mV.
Espero te sirva. 
Buen dia.


----------



## manutek

gracias por responder
me quedan algunas dudas los valores de ajustes tanto de tensión y corriente,donde se medirian? entre que y que?


----------



## crazysound

Hola tupolev, lo has armado, sabés si alguien lo hizo? Gracias.


----------



## lanix1

Tupolev, yo me anime ha armarlo. solo que no encuentro los IRFP240 cual puede ser el remplazo. Las resitencias de .22 ohms que potencia deben de ser? a 5W esta bien?


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, alguno lo ha probado?

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo del amplificador en bridge con los STK seria una locura, yo no arriegaria tanto, solo te serviria para conectar un solo parlante ya que en puente la carga vista por el amplificador es el doble, serian 4ohm y recalentaria demasiado.

En el foro hay varios amplificador transistorizados que te pueden servir.

Saludos.


----------



## straw

muy buenos aportes de los camaradas a pesar que soy nuevo en el sitio me gusto demaciado la camaraderia luego les proporcionare algunos diagramas y suerte para todos


----------



## LUILLIMX

Hola tupolev y ante todo gracias por  hacer  estos comentarios y ayudas .
me gustaria saber donde puedo conseguir el esquema del de 500 - 8 Ohm mas claro pues no lo veo bien en el linck


----------



## FELIBAR12

tupolev dijo:


> Hola broka, puedes construir este de 500 w a 8 ohm. ó necesariamente tiene que ser de 400 w.
> 
> Saludos


 Buenas, he visto que a este amplificador le han hecho varias modificaciones para sacar un poco mas de potencia,adjunto aqui un archivo que contiene esa información.


----------



## leoangel_23

Hola, buen aporte. me voy a arriesgar a armarlo. Si funciona les estare avisando.


----------



## friends

Hola Felibar12 en la placa de 1000w note que un capacitor de 15 pf se va directo a la salida pero en diagrama va a base de transistor, y en las fotos finales no esta conectado.
En el diseño de tupolev le añaden dos diodos en paralelo en el diseño de placa de 500w. son necesarios estos o se pueden obviar pues en diagrama de 500w no estan.
Y otra pregunta, el diagrama tiene circuito de proteccion contra cortocircuitos a la salida, o necesariamente tengo que añadirle un temporizador de parlantes a la salida como la que posteo tupolev. Muy pregunton estoy ahora, pero creo seria bueno sacarme de dudas, de antemano agradecido por sus respuestas. Saludos.


----------



## hugo chacon

hola soy nuevo en este foro este circuito se confiable para una discoteca de ser asi me podrian pasar los valores de los componentes


----------



## javiercarrillo

hola 
estoy intesado por este amp con mosfet. por casualidad tienes el diagrama de ese de 500w.
seria posible de facilitarmelo. gracias.
javier carrillo


----------



## fliadepepo

holas! soy nuevo en este foro, y les cuento q*UE* me fasina...
quisiera saver con q*UE* tension maxima se puede alimentar al ampli con stk4050
gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fliadepepo dijo:


> quisiera saver con q tension maxima se puede alimentar al ampli con stk4050





Buscaste el datasheet? Ahí sale cual es la tensión máxima que soporta...


----------



## FBrAzor

La mejor forma de Conectar en modo bridge, a mi parecer, es usar un simple amplificador operacional en configuración inversor y ganancia 1, colocado en la entrada de uno de los dos amplificadores, de manera que en un amplificador, entra la misma señal que en el otro pero en fase invertida. De esta forma, cuando en uno de los amplificadores la señal sea positiva, en el otro será negativa. 
Luego, conectas la masa de ambos amplificadores en común, la salida de un amplificador a un terminal del parlante y la salida del otro amplificador (de señal invertida) a la otra terminal del mismo. Así en vez de tener una tensión de salida pico de 42V por canal, tendrás una salida de 84V que elevado al cuadrado y dividido por la carga de impedancia te da casi 4 veces la potencia de cada uno.
 En la práctica no te conviene exigirlo tanto. Yo lo probé con un STK 4191II y funcionó. Pero no se cuanto duren. Te recomiendo un amplificador a transistores de al menos 8 transistores de potencia a la salida, así podrás jugar a cargarlo y hacer configuraciones en puente sin arriesgar un STK que están calculados muy justos y si lo exiges... se te muere. Saludos

Armar el ampli operacional en modo inversor es muy sencillo. Investiga un poco sobre el tema te va a traer muy buenas experiencias. Sobre todo si experimentas con filtros activos para realce de subgrabes medios o agudos.


----------



## Selkir

Tengo algunas preguntas sobre el amplificador de 500E a 8 ohms que posteó Tupolev.

Resulta que me he dado cuenta de en el esquema aparecen dos símbolos de GND (en la imagen los he rodeado en verde y en rojo). Me imagino que el GND que he rodeado en verde será la masa de todo el circuito, pero el que he rodeado en rojo no se donde se conecta, ¿puede que sea porque la entrada es balanceada? La verdad que eso me ha desconcertado un poco.

Pd. He subido la imagen comprimida porque no me dejaba cargarla en .jpg ni en .gif


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> .....Resulta que me he dado cuenta de en el esquema aparecen dos símbolos de GND (en la imagen los he rodeado en verde y en rojo)......



Esa es una forma habitual de conectar la Tierra de la parte electrónica al chasis del equipo.
Obviamente para que este artilugio funcione correctamente también deben quedar aisladas las tierras de las fichas de entrada del chasis del equipo.

En algunos casos esa resistencia se cortocircuita (Según si hace falta o no) mediante un conmutador para lograr menos ruidos (Zumbidos, interferencias)


----------



## Selkir

Fogonazo, gracias por tu respuesta, pero la verdad que no me he enterado mucho.
Yo se que en muchos equipos la toma tierra de la red eléctrica se conecta al chasis.
no se si te refieres a eso, que uno va conectado al GND y el otro a la toma tierra; de ser así ¿cual iría conectado a GND y cual a la toma tierra? ¿Seria el que está rodeado en verde a GND y el que está en rojo a toma tierra?


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> ....Yo se que en muchos equipos la toma tierra de la red eléctrica se conecta al chasis.


Eso es un condición de seguridad para todo tipo equipos que trabajen conectados a la red de alimentación domiciliaria.


> no se si te refieres a eso, que uno va conectado al GND y el otro a la toma tierra; de ser así ¿cual iría conectado a GND y cual a la toma tierra? ¿Seria el que está rodeado en verde a GND y el que está en rojo a toma tierra?


Dentro de tu amplificador tienes una "Tierra" (GND) correspondiente a la parte electrónica, que puede ser o NO la misma tierra del chasis del equipo, conectando ambas va la resistencia que te comente en el mensaje anterior.

En este enlace puedes ver el concepto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Selkir

Vale, ya lo he leído. En el link pone que para evitar una posible realimentación positiva y ruido en la señal se deben unir todos los condensadores de filtro de la fuente, el punto intermedio del transformador, el retorno del altavoz (con esto entiendo el polo negativo), el negativo de la entrada de audio y el negativo de toda la placa, y entre este punto y el chasis se pone una resistencia de 22 ohms. Por lo tanto (y a modo de ejemplo) el negativo de la entrada de audio y el negativo del altavoz van conectados en mismo punto. Si esto es correcto no entiendo el esquema, ya que no coinciden.

buff, creo que estoy haciendo un mundo de nada


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> .... unir todos los condensadores de filtro de la fuente, el punto intermedio del transformador, *el retorno del altavoz (con esto entiendo el polo negativo), *el negativo de la entrada de audio y el negativo de toda la placa, ......:



No es el negativo, es el punto de *"Cero Volt"*.
Tu tienes una tensión positiva (+Vcc), una negativa (-Vcc) y el punto medio de *0V* que es la "Tierra" de tu parte electrónica.


----------



## Selkir

Con lo del negativo del altavoz me refería a la borna negativa del propio altavoz. Se que la fuente es +Vcc / 0V / -Vcc; siempre he denominado GND a estos 0V y tierra a la toma tierra de la red eléctrica.

Tengo claro que todo tiene que ir a este punto central de 0V y que entre estos 0V y el chasis hay que poner una resistencia; lo que me está confundiendo es que la entrada negativa de audio no coincide con el punto negativo del altavoz ni de los condensadores.

Tal vez sea una estupidez, pero creo que no estoy terminando de entender, por eso me gustaría que se me explicase si no es mucho pedir.


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> Con lo del negativo del altavoz me refería a la borna negativa del propio altavoz. Se que la fuente es +Vcc / 0V / -Vcc; siempre he denominado GND a estos 0V y tierra a la toma tierra de la red eléctrica.


Ahhh, ya me estabas asustando.


> .....lo que me está confundiendo es que la entrada negativa de audio no coincide con el punto negativo del altavoz ni de los condensadores......


En un rato te preparo un esquema a ver si de esa forma nos entendemos.


----------



## Selkir

Jejejej menos mal que no has asustado del todo.

Me parece bien lo del esquema, a ver si así me aclaro un poco más.


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es la forma de conectar:

​


----------



## Selkir

Gracias Fogonazo.
Entenderlo lo he entendido bien desde el principio, lo único que me sigue desconcertando es que la resistencia que va al chasis usa el mismo símbolo de tierra que hay puesto en el altavoz y en los condensadores, y la entrada de audio tiene otro símbolo.

En la imagen que adjunto he rodeado en rojo una tierra (la que yo creo que es el punto de 0V), en verde la otra "tierra" (la que creo que es la que va al chasis) y en azul donde creo que se conecta el negativo de la entrada de audio.

Bufff, me estoy armando un lío yo solo entre la teoría y el esquema  Necesito que se me explique de la manera que sea, aunque sea como a un niño pequeño


----------



## chaca piedra

hola tupoleu mira amigo vi tu pagina  que lo colgaste en el foro. tu amplificador ya construido  podrias subirlo al foro el cto de proteccion *Y* arranque suave de tui amplificador por que en las imagenes que veo . de tu amplificador lo construiste con esos ctos adicionales, por favor podrias enviar dichos diagramas . estoy muy interesado en construirlo.gracias por todo. :


----------



## friends

Amigo chaca piedra, en este links esta el protector https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteccion-parlantes-9468/, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...endido-parlantes-altavoces-bocinas-etc-18230/,  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/saludos.


----------



## javierjavier

hola soy nuevo en el foro y quiero intentar hacer este ampli pero quieor saber algo que no he entendido bien.
Este ampli cuantos amperes consume??
 Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Hola con suerte alguien te dira cuanto consume, pero lo que si se que te diran es que leas este post y lo calcules tu mismo 

>>>Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para audio<<<


----------



## manolo mix

broka dijo:


> que tal amigos, pues quiero construir un amplificador de 400 watts en rms con una carga de 8 ohms, tengo algunos diagramas de un amplificador de 200 watts en rms con una carga de 8ohms, que yo mismo he construido y funcionan perfectamente,  es para hacer mi aporte en el foro, pues quien me puede con un buen amplificador de 400 WATTS EN RMS CON UNA CARGA DE 8 OHMS?



hola no tendras el pcb para montar el stk 4050V


----------



## sirtexx

Hola a todos, se que ya hace tiempo que no se toma el tema y no quise abrir uno nuevo, yo armé el stk4050V, y en un comienzo el amplificador anda bastante bien, pero ya con algunos días de uso pasa algo curioso, se pone en corto la patilla 12 y 13 ó se quema la resistencia de 100 omhs que va de a patilla 5 a -vcc , y el amplificador comienza a dejar pasar DC. a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo con este integrado?


----------



## eleccortez

se te pusieron en corto los transistores de salida del stk .


----------



## pandacba

Que carga pusiste en la salida? eso solo pasa cuando se lo sobrecarga o la tensión de alimentaicón es superior a la especificada, también sucede cuando se produce distorción por recorte, cuano en la entrada se coloca una señal muy superior a la sensibilidad del amplificador


----------



## sirtexx

pandacba dijo:


> Que carga pusiste en la salida? eso solo pasa cuando se lo sobrecarga o la tensión de alimentaicón es superior a la especificada, también sucede cuando se produce distorción por recorte, cuano en la entrada se coloca una señal muy superior a la sensibilidad del amplificador



Gracias por sus respuestas , puse una carga de 8 ohms, y lo alimente con +- 66 V , la señal de entrada a saque de mi PC. se me hace un poco raro porque 2 integrados se me quemaron de lo mismo, adjunto el pcb del impreso que utilice, que como habia mensionado, en un principio   me funcionó bastante bien, pienso que pudiera ser el integrado ya que he escuchado que hay algunos piratones


----------



## manolo mix

Hola a todos  tendrán en sus curiosidades la lista de componentes junto con la placa para armar este amplificador se los agradecería  ya conseguí dos stk4050V,  fue un poco difícil pero ya los tengo, gracias a todos.


----------



## eleccortez

fijate en el datasheat del integrado .


----------



## JOHANA123

Selkir dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo.
> Entenderlo lo he entendido bien desde el principio, lo único que me sigue desconcertando es que la resistencia que va al chasis usa el mismo símbolo de tierra que hay puesto en el altavoz y en los condensadores, y la entrada de audio tiene otro símbolo.
> 
> En la imagen que adjunto he rodeado en rojo una tierra (la que yo creo que es el punto de 0V), en verde la otra "tierra" (la que creo que es la que va al chasis) y en azul donde creo que se conecta el negativo de la entrada de audio.
> 
> Bufff, me estoy armando un lío yo solo entre la teoría y el esquema  Necesito que se me explique de la manera que sea, aunque sea como a un niño pequeño



hola soy johana123(se pronuncia yojana)contestando tu pregunta el simbolo de tierra "rara" o tierra en forma de triangulo invertido da ah entender que van juntas,es decir se conectan y ya prosigo mas abajo.......

esta "tierra rara se consigue a travez de un divisor de tension formado entre la resistencia de 39k y la resistencia de 22 ohms,aunque en el esquematico de componentes aparece la misma resistencia de 39k y una resistencia de 10 ohms,te recomiendo que uses la resistencia de 22 ohms a 1 watt. ya que a medio watt calentara un poco,el simbolo de tierra rara o triangulo invertido da ha entender que es una tierra aislada o tierra de referencia y estas tierras "raras" van juntas y nada mas no se conectan ha ningun lado solo van juntas,y la resistencia de 10 ohms si te lo preguntas va conectada primero ala resistencia de 39k y luego tab central,tambien conocido como tierra chasis,aunque ha veces va aislado,pero ese es otro tema,el simbolo de tab central o gnd en el esquematico o diagrama es el simbolo tipo tridente o en forma de rastrillo,espero haber sido de ayuda.

para mayor explicacion la resistencia de 10k con el simbolo de tierra rara,va unida con el punto del capacitor de 220pf que tambien tiene este simbolo de tierra "rara" solo van juntas y ya,la polarizacio de tierra es dada,por asi decirlo por la resistencia de 22 ohms que va conectada a tierra o al tab central que al fin y al cabo es lo mismo.

este amplificador al parecer funciona bastante bien,yo diria exageradamente bien,como ya son famosos los esquematicos de tupolev,estos amplificadores son muy similares a los amplis MTX,que tambien llevan la resistencia no de 22 ohms o de 10 ohms,como muestra el esquematico de componentes,si no de 100 ohms a 1 watt y calienta "algo" te recomendaria que la pusieras a 50 o 100 ohms a 1 watt para evitar ruidos.................

prosigo este amplificador,si le quieres adicionar un preamplificador tiene que ser balanceado ya que las entradas de este amplificador legend!!!!!!, son balanceadas y si le conectas un preamplificador comun o desbalanceado o va ha haber ruidos feos o se hasta se puede quemar el amplificador,espero que haya sido de ayuda hasta luego bayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........................


----------



## pandacba

Que es lo que decis? que tiene entradas balan que?, creo que te estas confundiendo de integrado y por lo tanto confundiendo a los foristas.

Fijate bien en la hoja de datos, no hay coincidencias entre tus dichos el datasheet


----------



## JOHANA123

hello!! no me refiero al stk,me refiero al amplificador legend_stage_master que tiene 2 tierras en el esquematico o diagrama electronico. pero contestando lo del stk,a mi me ha tocado ver que hay copias de estos famosisimos stk lo que hay que hacer para que estas copias no se quemen es bajar el voltaje de alimentacion a 40+/- volts,aun los voltajes en los stk4050v originales es de tan solo 60+/- volts lo digo por que eh reparado amplificadores kemwood home tehater que traen este stk,,,,,,,.........

espero que esta informacion sirva,lo digo por que ya los he visto montados en amplificadores home theater de la marca kenwood,alimentados con 60+/- aunque el datashet diga 80+/- o hasta 95+/- no es cierto,solo son pruebas que se han hecho por tantos minutos,uno lo cree,compra las piazas los monta en una placa los prueba,trabajan bien 2 0 3 dias y luego se queman jeje con el voltaje que recomienda el data sheet jejejejej!!,repito ya los he visto montados y el voltaje es de +/- 60 volts!!!!!!!!!!!!!jejejeje....


----------



## julii

Hola.Una Pregunta que necesito que alguien me responda por favor. Alguno de estos circuitos, el de tupolev de 500w a 8 ohm.. o el de felibar12 de 1000w a 4ohm. Tiene protección contra corto circuitos?
Espero atentamente la respuesta, ya que lo quiero armar. Gracias.


----------



## FELIBAR12

julii dijo:


> Hola.Una Pregunta que necesito que alguien me responda por favor. Alguno de estos circuitos, el de tupolev de 500w a 8 ohm.. o el de felibar12 de 1000w a 4ohm. Tiene protección contra corto circuitos?
> Espero atentamente la respuesta, ya que lo quiero armar. Gracias.


 El de tupolev no es de 400w 8ohm,es de 400w 4ohm!


----------



## julii

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> El de tupolev no es de 400w 8ohm,es de 400w 4ohm!




No importa, pero tiene proteccion contra cortocircuitos alguno de los dos?

Hola Buenas Noches.
Estube investigando mucho, y me di cuenta que si tiene proteccion, me decidi a armarlo, pero en mi ciudad no encuentro el MjE15035, ni MJE15034 como no soy experto, preferi preguntarle a los que saben, para mi los reemplazos son:

el reemplazo del MJE15035, el  MJE15033 o MJE15031

el reemplazo del MJE15034, el MJE15032  o MJE15030

Cual me convendria mas? Desde ya muchas Gracias. Espero Atentamente alguien que me pueda ayudar.



----------



## julii

tupolev dijo:


> Hola broka, puedes construir este de 500 w a 8 ohm. ó necesariamente tiene que ser de 400 w.
> 
> Saludos



Buenas Noches:
Este amplificador, si se le coloca una carga de 4 ohm fucionaria bien a 500w? con los mismos parametros de distorcion y a la misma poencia?
Espero tu respuesta. Desde Ya muchas Gracias Disculpen mi insistencia


----------



## JOHANA123

el stage master funciona muy bien a 4 "o" 8 ohms esta muy bien diseñadoy probado por un doctor serbio a continuacion te doy el link.......https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-sigma-esquema-reemplazo-par-salida-21985/     incluso hay otros modelos mas faciles y probados checa la pagina serbia........... y si traen proteccion...... jejejejeje.



puedes añadir el protector de parlantes de esta pagina:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::      http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php        esta  muy sencillo, si estas iniciando,en el foro hay proyectos para proteger tu amplificador,te recomiendo leer muy bien el amplificador sigma que te he posteado.lee!!!!   todo    ,los amplificadores mostrados si incluyen protecciones muy sencillas,el tipico fusible,las resistencias fusibles,pero si lo quieres proteger bien investiga en el foro hay muchas maneras y muchas opciones,si tienes tiempo hazlo::::::::::::::¡hay que moverse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jejejejeje.


----------

